# Drink to a healthy old age



## Knightofalbion (Jul 5, 2012)

Green tea could help the elderly to stay more agile, a Japanese study has claimed.
Those who drank the beverage stayed more physically active than their peers, researchers found.
Coffee and standard tea did not provide this benefit.
If you don't fancy swapping your brew, supplements are available that contain the antioxidants that make green tea so special

- Health News, Healthspan magazine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2012)

More on green tea and longevity...http://www.healthyfellow.com/323/longevity-tea/


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Green tea is indeed beneficial for longevity...and is equally good for assistance in weight loss/maintenance, constipation and overall energy!  Great links, btw.  Many thanks for your thoughtfulness.  Am enjoying this forum of like-minded folk.


----------

